

Offer HN - Help from someone in melbourne, australia - netcan

I have time of my hands at the moment. I'm not sure what would be useful to offer specifically, but maybe my location can be useful. Do you need anything done down under?<p>Don't be afraid to ask anything, if it's not something I can (or want to) do, I'll just say so. Go and chat to one of your clients? I dunno. Maybe you do.
======
barrydahlberg
Could you tell us a little about what the startup and hacker cultures are like
over there? How does it compate to what you know of the US / SV and somewhere
smaller like NZ.

I'm over the ditch in Auckland currently but I spent a year living in South
Yarra and even met my wife there.

~~~
bootload
_"... Could you tell us a little about what the startup and hacker cultures
are like over there? ..."_

Start at <http://thehive.org.au/category/melbourne/> (entrepreneurs) then try
[http://groups.google.com/group/connected-community-
hackerspa...](http://groups.google.com/group/connected-community-hackerspace)
(hacker spaces, software/hardware) then try (late night hacking) at
<http://twitter.com/melnightowls> or day time hacking at
<http://www.inspire9.com.au/> then maybe a weekly morning meeting of
(nerds/hackers/media) at SocialMelbourne <http://twitter.com/socialmelb> Thats
just off the top of my head. Also try looking through my melbourne twit list ~
<http://twitter.com/#/list/bootload/melbourne> There is a cross pollination of
hackers/devs/design activity at <http://trampolineday.com/>

_"... How does it compate to what you know of the US / SV and somewhere
smaller like NZ. ..."_

SV is the startup hub either side of the Tasman. I haven't been to NZ before,
but the business culture (stale, crusty & risk adverse) would be similar. Like
NZ lots of smart people, starved of YC type Angel investment advice. One
difference I'm noticing is the quality and frequency of startups with direct
US/YC/SV experience is increasing. Melbourne is pretty busy :)

------
2bHalfMad
Nice to meet you, netcan. I'm in Melbourne, started my online toy store
venture 2 years ago for about 1 year and half, did alot of web site
development back there and it failed. still following up my dream to be a
great entrepreneur. Keep your spirit up, you will get there. :)

~~~
netcan
Nice to meet you.

------
bhoung
I'm in Melb. It'd be great to have a chat, bump heads with another HNer. Can
you contact me via the details in my profile.

~~~
dolphenstein
I'm in! I can be reached at adyster(at)gmail.com.

~~~
bhoung
We've organised a meetup at 5:30 on Wednesday 3 Nov for those of you who are
interested. <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1846042>

------
prawn
I'm in Adelaide. Email me if you want to trade notes and talk about ideas on
IM, get feedback about things, etc.

~~~
nl
Adelaide here, too.

~~~
prawn
Same goes for you too - always up for bouncing around ideas.

------
Biztactix
Alice Springs Myself, amazing the culture exists in Aus, was wondering if i'd
have to move...

------
derrida
sydney here

